# Fattest tires on Surly Steamroller w Shimano long reach brakes?....



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Surly lists 38 as the largest tire size that will fit on their Steamroller, but I have Shimano long-reach brakes on my Steamroller.

About to order some Panaracer Paselas, wondering about 32, 35 and 38. Will they all fit? I'm likely to choose either the Pasela Tourguard 32 or 35......

....mail-order so LBS not an option. 

*looks like I have about 12mm from top of my current inflated Gatorskin (23) to the upper edge of brake caliper. So is it possible that Surly's listing of 38 would only be without a brake, and I'm more in the 32 range? this is a daily commuter, 26 miles total, 20 miles on smooth asphalt bike path, 6 miles on levee top smooth gravel road.*


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

I think 32s going to be the limit with a brake. when I had a steamer I tried running michelin 32c cx tires, jets I think, and they rubbed the brake.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Thanks. Maybe I'll order the 28's, note the clearance then just wear em out like all the rest. ;-)


----------



## tryjordan (Apr 7, 2007)

I've got normco long reach front brake 47-57 reach with a 35c tire with plenty of clearence on My Steamroller.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Thank you Tryjordan. I ordered the 28's, but "luckily" I go through 2-3 sets of tires each year on my bumpy commutes, so I'll look closely at the 28's and hope for 32 or 35 next time.

Good to know.


----------



## Raymo853 (Feb 15, 2005)

I once ran Bonti CX tires under my Tektro long reach brakes on my IF Club Racer.


----------

